# Autism and Calculus.



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

I want to play chess with this kid. I just wanted to share the genius. I was also wonder what everyone thought about his point of view. I am going to try to adapt his mindset.


----------



## Sman (Jan 14, 2014)

he's a pretty cringe presenter...


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

Sman said:


> he's a pretty cringe presenter...


Thanks for pointing out that the autistic boy was not able to present without making you cringe. Or we could talk about what he is saying.


----------



## Sman (Jan 14, 2014)

Fischer said:


> Thanks for pointing out that the autistic boy was not able to present without making you cringe.


No worries.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I have Aspergers, I can relate to the part when he says he doesn't understand basic things like tying shoes, and knowing about things that no one cares about.


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

Sman said:


> No worries.


I'd like to see you do better. Link us to your Ted talks.


----------



## Sman (Jan 14, 2014)

double post


----------



## Sman (Jan 14, 2014)

obviously I don't sit around long enough to come up with some "new crazy idea". i'm sure someone has already thought of what this kid has thought of but couldn't get on a ted talk. and i'm pretty sure I wouldn't be laughing at my own jokes and springing around the stage. when's your ted talk? what's your original genius


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

Sman said:


> obviously I don't sit around long enough to come up with some "new crazy idea". i'm sure someone has already thought of what this kid has thought of but couldn't get on a ted talk. and i'm pretty sure I wouldn't be laughing at my own jokes and springing around the stage. when's your ted talk? what's your original genius


How do I always get troll. What the fuck is this.

1. You grammar is terrible. I can barely follow what it is you are writing.
2. Obvious he didn't just sit around either. He knows more about math and physics than most will ever know(which takes time).
3.


> "I'm sure someone has already thought of what this kid has thought of but couldn't get on a ted talk"


If you are so sure then show use a link. After that tell me why he is not aloud to give his own version of the talk(he was the one that was accepted for the talk after all).
4.


> i'm pretty sure I wouldn't be laughing at my own jokes and springing around the stage.


Oh you're pretty sure. I like to see it. He entertained me more than you have with your argument. 

I'm have to stop making threads. The trolls are ridiculous.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Intriguing kid. He holds a very mature life philosophy. The only thing I didn't like is that he keeps espousing, "stop learning, start thinking", while in essence thinking is still learning, just in an unorthodox manner by modern societal standards. Did anyone attempt to type him?


----------



## Sman (Jan 14, 2014)

Fischer said:


> How do I always get troll. What the fuck is this.
> 
> 1. You grammar is terrible. I can barely follow what it is you are writing.
> 2. Obvious he didn't just sit around either. He knows more about math and physics than most will ever know(which takes time).
> ...


1. *your
2. He did sit around, with his face in books someone else had already written
3. What I meant was, someone in the history of man has already thought exactly what this kid is saying, but they simply didn't make it to a ted talk or whatever. to call any ted talk a completely new idea is new to the observer, but not new to the universe. I can't see the special, I couldn't even sit through the whole thing... has he actually helped solve any real problems like hunger, water purification, or nuclear waste in the water in japan? 
4. yes, I am sure you are entertained because he's a clown on stage


----------

